# What's the best all around iso setting for a dslr?



## GreenGhost (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm having trouble with light.  it's either too bright or too dark


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2008)

Changing the ISO won't make your photos brighter or darker, unless you shoot strictly in manual.

My rule of thumb is to keep the ISO a low as possible at all times...unless I need to either shoot with a faster shutter speed or use a smaller aperture (without sacrificing shutter speed).

It sounds like your problem is with metering.


----------



## GreenGhost (Mar 12, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Changing the ISO won't make your photos brighter or darker, unless you shoot strictly in manual.
> 
> My rule of thumb is to keep the ISO a low as possible at all times...unless I need to either shoot with a faster shutter speed or use a smaller aperture (without sacrificing shutter speed).
> 
> It sounds like your problem is with metering.



probably.  just got this thing and still figuring it out

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Seefutlung (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd say there really isn't any. ISO rates the sensitivity of the sensor to light. The higher the ISO the greater the sensitivity, the greater the sensitivity the less light is required for a proper exposure. The trade off for greater sensitivity is noise (grain) ... the higher the ISO the more noise.

Your choice of ISO will effect which shutter speed you use, which aperture you use or both.

Each sensor has a "native ISO" ... this is the ISO which delivers the best Image Quality (IQ) in terms of noise (least) and dynamic range (most). For the Canon 5D sensor I believe it's at ISO 160 (but this may not be true for all/other Canon sensors).

Generally , one will adjust the ISO to match the lighting conditions and allow one to handhold the camera without creating blur. In low light one would adjust the ISO up ... in bright light one will adjust the ISO down (typically the lower the ISO the better the IQ).

This is just general info ... ISO affects and effects all aspects of exposure and consenquency is not easily or completely explained in a post or two.

Gary

PS- For starters a good ISO for most lighting (for a beginner) would be 200 to 400.

G


----------



## jols (Mar 12, 2008)

What iso should be set if I wanted to shoot my son running towards me or past me?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2008)

> What iso should be set if I wanted to shoot my son running towards me or past me?


As low as possible unless you need a faster shutter speed.


----------



## jols (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks

so if i need a higher shuter speed to freeze frame should i put the iso up?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 12, 2008)

Pretty much, yes.


----------



## jols (Mar 12, 2008)

cool thanks for your time


----------



## Sandspur (Mar 12, 2008)

GreenGhost,

You're really asking about two different things: ISO, and why your exposures are either too high or too low.

I know most of the others here will say change your ISO to suit conditions, but generally keep it as low as possible ... and I (generally) agree.  But - contrarian that I am - I use ISO 400 all the time, on both my cameras ... unless there's an overwhelming reason NOT to.  Of course, I've tested both of my primary cameras extensively, and found that 400 works wonderfully for both of them.  You would need to do the same before making a similar decision.

Now, on the other question: I agree with Big Mike.  It sounds like you're not using your metering correctly, or your meter isn't working properly, or you're trying to shoot everything in Auto.

We need more info to make a considered recommendation.  Like - under what circumstances are your pix overexposed?  Ditto for underexposure.  Are you using flash?  What kind of camera?


----------



## jols (Mar 12, 2008)

ok mr. Sandspur, I have change my iso setting to 400 and gonna go out a take 100 pics tomorrow of different stuff and see what i think.

I'm looking forward to it


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 12, 2008)

jols said:


> What iso should be set if I wanted to shoot my son running towards me or past me?


 
Daytime? Night time? indoors, outdoors? With or without flash? The son running towards you is not going to be a factor... ambient or artificial light level... is


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 12, 2008)

jols said:


> ok mr. Sandspur, I have change my iso setting to 400 and gonna go out a take 100 pics tomorrow of different stuff and see what i think.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it


 
Higher the ISO, the more grain your pictures will have.  Thats an automatic given.  Some cameras have incredible high ISO performance, others... don't.

Thats why we have things like the D3 for the people that have money... and Noise Ninja for those that do not... lol.


----------



## jols (Mar 12, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Daytime? Night time? indoors, outdoors? With or without flash? The son running towards you is not going to be a factor... ambient or artificial light level... is


 

outdoors nice day not too bright


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 12, 2008)

Jols, aren't you a pro wedding photographer, or am I just mistaking your name with someone else?


----------



## jols (Mar 12, 2008)

i do weddings for money yes, but am always willing to learn and see what other people do.


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 12, 2008)

jols said:


> outdoors nice day not too bright


 
Wild ballpark guess... (lens makes a huge difference too!).

ISO 100, 1/125th, F/3.5 to 5.6. minor motion blur

ISO 100, 1/250th, F/2.8 no motion blur.


----------



## jols (Mar 12, 2008)

cool, thanks for yor time


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 12, 2008)

jols said:


> i do weddings for money yes, but am always willing to learn and see what other people do.


 

Jols! You disappoint me! :lmao:


----------



## jols (Mar 12, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Jols! You disappoint me! lol


 

why!!!!


----------



## JerryPH (Mar 12, 2008)

jols said:


> why!!!!


 
Becuase ISO is like beginner level stuff that most get down pat way early in their learning process. By the time you get to an intermediate level (much less a pro level), if you don't know this stuff hands down, your pic quality is not near as good as you could be making it... unless you are following a straight cookie-cutter formula without really understanding it.

And here I was all impressed with you, and you go break my heart and all. :cry:
(I'll never love again... lol)


----------



## jols (Mar 12, 2008)

I would not be impressed at someone saying they do weedings there is a lot of rubbish out there.

People see my previous stuff like it and ask me to do their wedding.

I do not charge 1000's and dont really advertise myself all my work is through word of mouth.

Do not be impressed with anything on the internet!!!!

and sorry to break your heart


----------



## Sandspur (Mar 12, 2008)

All I'm saying about using ISO 400 as a standard is this:  It works for me ... and my equipment.  I know that some cameras are lousy at that setting, and some others are perfectly acceptable at much higher settings.

For what it's worth ... I settled on 400 because it makes my life simpler ... and it works for me. In part, it's a throwback to the old film days when I shot primarily Tri-X (400 ISO) or (for color) Fujichrome 200(exposed at 400 because I always did my own processing).

So, I'm just a 400 ISO kinda guy.


----------



## jols (Mar 12, 2008)

mr. sandspur

just checked out your pics and they are great


----------

